# Long throw head for SF E series + added 160m beamshots



## Ganp (Oct 9, 2006)

This is my current project.. a long throw LED head for Surefire E series and compatible hosts, using the Carclo 2 degree collimator.













 

 

 

 




Originally I was going to use Luxeon K2's, but had to modify the collimators in order for them to fit, and to get better focus. Surprisingly this mod also improved the focus with Luxeon lll's and V's as well, projecting a better defined image of the LED, and tightening the beam.

My experiences with K2's has not been too good (probably due to my incompetence with electronics) and I prefer the results I'm getting with Lux' lll's and V's.






The first beamshot shows the slight cross shaped center spot with the standard collimator, and the second beamshot the better focused center.

The spill is very untidy but it is quite dim compared to the center, and as this head is specifically for throw this is not a priblem for ME.


These beamshots taken at 20m are all with the camera set to daylight white balance, and at the same exposure. The Wiz' regulated Lux lll is a U bin, but the other LED's are ones I got some while ago and the bin is unknown.



 

 

 

 



I very much doubt that these are as bright or smooth as a LED/Mag combo as I don't have one to compare with, but its one hell of a lot smaller  



Compared to earlier ones, these collimators have a gold tint to them which slightly warms the light and improves visual contrast, especially on foliage, although I do not know the intended purpose of this tint.

If anyone was particularly fussy about the tint of their LED though, I think the tint would be a problem.






 



The original and tinted collimators, and the assembly of the head (minus the LED module).




This is an ongoing project for me, and I have plenty more work to do before I will consider it finished. I need a good location for some 100m+ beamshots, and I have just received the first sample headshell back from the anodisers, so hopefully I will be able to update with some more pictures soon.



And finally some random pics to add a bit of background info.



 

 

 






 

 

 




Thanks for looking.
Colin.


EDIT - ADDED BEAMSHOTS

At last I have some 100m+ beamshots - actually 160m....  

All the night pics were taken at the same settings and with daylight white ballance.

Not a very dark night and unfortunately big city light pollution reared its head and introduced the arty red sky... I'll try to find a more remote location when I get the time so I willl have to make do with these for now.

Don't be deceived by the apparent size of this building.. the windows are GIGANTIC .. check out the figures in front of the building in the location shot.oo: 




 

 





 

 



Colin.


----------



## russtang (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

NICE! Look forward to the beamshots. :goodjob:


----------



## AlexGT (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

Looks awesome, good job! Any intentions in selling finished product, what light engine are you using? Do you plan to do HA on it?

Very Nice! Keep us updated

AlexGT


Edit: I just envisioned this head on the E series pineapple body PEU is making, It would kick some serious butt. Dang!


----------



## ICUDoc (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

Hi Colin

Lovely job! It looks great! 
Do you mind if I ask where to get these collimators? I have been after one for some time, as I want to build something like you have, but with all the batts and driver snugged up behind the collimator to make it a thick, disclike package. Just for fun.
Thanks for showing us this!


----------



## evanlocc (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*








Look like the SF-E series gonna R O C K again!


----------



## PEU (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

very nice!!!


Pablo


----------



## Icarus (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

:wow: very nice! :twothumbs


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

Very cool. :thumbsup: I'd love to get one of these.

-LT


----------



## jtice (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

I am very impressed. :thumbsup:
Thats a very good looking, professionally setup system, jig and all.

I hope you plan to make more, and I hope the are priced well, I think I want one :green:

~John


----------



## chesterqw (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

OMFG. i should have bought the E2L...at least i can buy that and fit it on the body...


----------



## nekomane (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

What is that grey finish, or are you going to put more layers of coating?
Cool head!


----------



## London Lad (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

Hi Ganp,

That's a great looking project. I would be up for one if you are going to sell.

Kind regards

Graham


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

This ROCKS !!!
If you make them available ... count me in ... I want one  
Titanium?   

bernie


----------



## Ganp (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*



> This ROCKS !!!
> If you make them available ... count me in ... I want one
> Titanium?


 oo:


----------



## boomboots (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

Yes, thats awesome! One more reason to love the E-series =)


----------



## wquiles (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

Totally awesome - :goodjob: 

Will


----------



## Long John (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

:wow: What a fine work :goodjob:...:bow:...:bow:...:bow:


Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## flex76italy (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

Absolutely an awesome and stunning work :twothumbs


----------



## Ganp (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

Everyone...thanks for the encouragement  

AlexGT .. I've used several styles of ligh engine. I had hoped to make my heatsinks compatible with McGizmo's ECan, But the Shoppe was out of stock and I could'nt find the dimensions so I ended up doing my own.






The type in the second picture has an integral can for the driver, and extra clearance under the LED tags to avoid the solder connections fowling the rear of the very shallow collimator. These could also be filled with an insulator such as AA. 

Another version of this combined heatsink has a raised center to give this clearance.

The first pic' is the ECan style heatsink. Apart from possible size differences to the ECan the main difference is that the 'ground' is via a recessed screw terminal on the top of the heatsink, and electrical connention is through the heatsink thread.

McGizmo's design is unbeatable IMHO, and much easier to assemble than my integrated version. 

I hope he does'nt mind my copy  

The last two pics show a DD heatsink and the neccesary clearance for the LED tags.


AlexGT and nekomane..

This is the sample I've just had back from the anodisers in HA natural.






The grey head in my first post was just sandblasted and so would mark very easily.


ICUDoc..

The collimators are available from here .. http://www.carclo-optics.co.uk/V2/index.html

Colin.


----------



## karlthev (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

Very nice setup! Now where does the line begin?


Karl


----------



## nekomane (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

So you already have a HA finished piece. You must have been working on this project for some time already 
Really nice job and thanks for your answer.


----------



## McGizmo (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

Hi Ganp,
Nice design and beautiful work there! :thumbsup:


----------



## ICUDoc (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

Colin

Great job! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Ganp (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

Post updated with some 20m beamshots...

nekomane


> So you already have a HA finished piece. You must have been working on this project for some time already
> Really nice job and thanks for your answer.



Made the first head (for a Ledwave) about 18 months ago. I'm a very slow worker!!!


----------



## fnmag (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

A real nice job. Makes me want to reach for my wallet. Would certainly breathe some life into my E series.


----------



## FirstDsent (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

Ganp,

I admire your innovation. I love throwers. I have been interested in that 2 deg. collimator for some time. I haven't worked with one yet. If you produce these, I'll definitely buy one. I don't even have an E-series light, but I'll get one!

Bernie


----------



## gl22man (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

i'll take it.. put me down for 1m make my light engine the lux 3 wiz 930 so i can run i 17670..
mike..


----------



## H22A (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

Definitely awesome!! :rock: Put me down for one please, should you decided to make a few.


----------



## schiesz (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

Very nice. Please let me know if you move forward with producing more of these.

schiesz


----------



## trivergata (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

I am REALLY interested in this - please keep us updated!!

Josh


----------



## ShortArc (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

Way cool! Definitely interested. Keep the info coming.....


----------



## iced_theater (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

That's something I'd be very interested in


----------



## easilyled (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

I'd also be very interested.


----------



## paulr (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

Nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kakster (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

Also interested!


----------



## dmdrewitt (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

Hi Colin

I'd be interested in one

David


----------



## twentysixtwo (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

Not clear if you're going to make and sell them, but just in case, count me in!


----------



## photorob (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Long throw head for SF E series*

Two thumbs up on the effort. There is a market for something like this. I'd like to see it in HA nat and Titanium.


----------



## Ganp (Oct 19, 2006)

:bump: Added beamshots


----------



## jtice (Oct 19, 2006)

hmmm, looks like the Lux5 one has a sliiiight hole,
but is still out throwing the LuxIII ones ???

~John


----------



## Ganp (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi John,


> hmmm, looks like the Lux5 one has a sliiiight hole,
> but is still out throwing the LuxIII ones ???


Not sure if you are thinking of the dark area just bellow the house... that is due to the lie of the land and is evident in the E2e incan shot as well.

That said, the center of thr 5W beam is not quite as intense as the edges of the hotspot due to the 4 die LED construction and I think this shows better in the 20m beamshots...It's difficult around here to find a large enough plain surface to illuminate from 100+m and the distance is bound to effect the focus. I need to investigate this further!!! 

I prefer the Luxlll which gives a smaller. but slightly brighter spot. (IMHO - because I don't have the equipment to measure it).

Colin.


----------



## jtice (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Colin,

Thats typical for the LuxIII vs Lux5.
Still seems to do a pretty good job with either. :thumbsup:

~John


----------



## Long John (Oct 19, 2006)

:wow: Great beamshots:goodjob:

This throw is amazing, specially with one RCR-cell:rock:.

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## skalomax (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow Looks Great and Always wanted a small Thrower!!

Im Very Interested!


----------



## Leef (Oct 20, 2006)

Put me down as a "Why, sho', I'm interested!" Or, as the good doctor would say, "I'm your huckleberry!" :naughty:


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Oct 20, 2006)

If you decide to do a run of these, I am in!


----------



## skalomax (Oct 23, 2006)

Bump!

Are we Close to Shipping?


----------



## JanCPF (Oct 24, 2006)

Very nice looking bezel there, and the throw looks awesome. Anybody know or would guess how it compares to an Aleph 3?

Jan


----------



## Ganp (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your comments and interest in these.

I will shortly be posting an interest list for these to see if I need to sub' out to a CNC shop and how this will affect the price.

(As a newbie I would appreciate guidance on the accepted and fair way of posting this, especially as some of you have expressed interest already).

I don't want to start a list yet as I would prefer to be able to give a definite price so that there are no nasty surprises. I am also aware that I am an "unknown quantity" in this forum and don't know what bearing this will have.

At the moment I am waiting for a small batch of shells (only 4) to be bead-blasted and anodised. Expected turnaround is three weeks.

skalomax...
Thanks for the bump.



JanCPF said:


> Very nice looking bezel there, and the throw looks awesome. Anybody know or would guess how it compares to an Aleph 3?
> Jan


Jan...
I have no idea how it would compare to an Aleph 3 for throw, but this collimator has no usefull spill at all, and what spill there is, is very untidy...it's throw only.

Thanks again,
Colin.


----------



## nekomane (Oct 24, 2006)

Now that you have hinted getting a run of these made, I am in!
I have never been a 'throw' kind of guy but your project has really got me excited.

As for advice... if you can afford it, don't accept prepays, keep everyone updated, and just enjoy 
the process of making something interesting.


----------



## easilyled (Oct 26, 2006)

Now that the CREE XR-E is out, maybe there are optics for this that can be incorporated into the long head as well?

This has the potential to be an absoloute monster thrower with the power of the CREE, if the optic can harness the light given the different beam angle.


----------



## Ganp (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm waiting for a couple of Crees to arrive....but I'm not looking forward to assembling the module :thinking: 

I'll be dead chuffed if they work though  

Colin.


----------



## russtang (Oct 26, 2006)

Ganp said:


> I'm waiting for a couple of Crees to arrive....but I'm not looking forward to assembling the module
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope "dead chuffed" is a good thing!


----------



## Ganp (Oct 27, 2006)

russtang said:


> I hope "dead chuffed" is a good thing!



Sure is...read as...
Highly delighted at the outcome..
Excedingly pleased with the result..
Ecstatically happy as a result of the precedings..

or just plain 
Thrilled to bits....  

Colin.


----------



## easilyled (Oct 27, 2006)

:lolsign: 

I'll also be dead-chuffed Colin, if I could have a P4 (100 lumen/350ma) 
Cree XRE mounted to one of your heads ready to sit on an E-series tube
and tail.

Even more so if by any chance this could be Titanium!

(In other words your custom Ecan with Cree-XR-E and driver
driving the P4 at 750ma with 2 degree optic in Titanium head)  

Am I living in fantasy land?


----------



## Ganp (Oct 29, 2006)

easilyled said:


> :lolsign:
> 
> I'll also be dead-chuffed Colin, if I could have a P4 (100 lumen/350ma)
> Cree XRE mounted to one of your heads ready to sit on an E-series tube
> ...


I've never turned titanium so thats definitely fantasy for the time being.

Considering the interest in the XR-E I really hope this 2 degree collimator can handle it - preferably without modding, although I think it unlikely. My biggest concern is that there may not be enough clearance around the LED to avoid fouling the back of the collimator... I'm keeping my fingers crossed. :sweat: :sweat: :sweat:

Colin.


----------



## PEU (Oct 29, 2006)

If the price is right im interested in one if you do a run. 


Pablo


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 31, 2006)

Colin,
If you decided to sell to CPF and how much is it? If the price is right I'm interested in one. Just wonder if Night-Ops Gladius 9V or 6V fit your led head?


----------



## Ganp (Nov 2, 2006)

Gladius01 said:


> Colin,
> If you decided to sell to CPF and how much is it? If the price is right I'm interested in one. Just wonder if Night-Ops Gladius 9V or 6V fit your led head?


I'm currently looking for CNC shops to get quotes so I can post prices if there is enough definite interest for a small run. I will not be posting an interest list until I have this finalised.
This head won't fit the Gladius but the basic design could probably be altered to fit.....Does anyone know Gladius dimensions?

Colin.


----------



## FirstDsent (Nov 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *Ganp*
> I am an "unknown quantity" in this forum


Dude, You're not an unknown quantity anymore. Your capability and craftsmanship have earned you a seat at the CPF modders table.

I believe that when you post your "interest thread", you will find the motivation to produce a run of these. People will go nuts for them.

Bernie


----------



## Gladius01 (Nov 6, 2006)

FirstDsent said:


> Dude, You're not an unknown quantity anymore. Your capability and craftsmanship have earned you a seat at the CPF modders table.
> 
> I believe that when you post your "interest thread", you will find the motivation to produce a run of these. People will go nuts for them.
> 
> Bernie


 
I second that FirstDsent.


----------



## Ganp (Nov 6, 2006)

A few more pictures to illustrate the concept of making a "thrower" as small as possible, and of the heads before going to the anodisers.







Anodised head on a Vital Gear FB1, and a sandblasted head on a proto' 18500 body.





Grouped with an E2E and Luxogen 3W for size comparison.





The 18500 body.





The headshells after beadblasting...with Delrin plugs to keep the threads free of anodising.


Bernie, Gladius01, and All....Your encouragement is much appreciated. Thanks.  

Colin.


----------



## photorob (Nov 6, 2006)

That is alot smaller then I thought it was. A 18650 body is a must for this light.


----------



## London Lad (Nov 7, 2006)

Great work Ganp!


----------



## BladeDogg (Feb 26, 2007)

Any updates on this project?


----------



## Sable (Feb 26, 2007)

I have to admit the same question. Updates? Or did I completely miss out on a group-buy or BST thread somehow?


----------



## Senses (Feb 26, 2007)

Any plan to make a batch for D-mini or M1? :naughty:


----------



## Ganp (Feb 26, 2007)

Blade Dog, Sable, and Senses. Thank you for your interest. 

There was a sales/interest post here, but as you will see, not enough interest due to costs, and probably, as the collimator is only suitable for Luxeon LED's.

So it is on hold for the momenmt in the hope that a future LED might be compatible. :candle: 


Colin.


----------



## Senses (Mar 9, 2007)

This would be a crazy thrower to have, but yeah like you said, Luxeon is not the hot item to get ever since cree and seoul came out :laughing:


----------



## T45 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just got interested in this thread when I saw a GanP head on a Vital Gear body in another post. Apparently, there was a great deal of interest in GanP's work. I have read through a few threads but haven't seen anything newly posted since 2007.


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 18, 2012)

Very interesting & pretty neat, this posted before I signed on here so I didn't know of it until now.

Pretty typical for dozens of folks to post 'interest' but virtually nobody puts up the cash when the time comes though. :ironic:


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 18, 2012)

Kestrel said:


> Pretty typical for dozens of folks to post 'interest' but virtually nobody puts up the cash when the time comes though. :ironic:



Its a lot easier when a 2nd party is ready to share the risk and make it into a ready-to-ship reality. Which introduces the second problem, the head wasn't ready to use. Buyers don't like taking on the unknown risk of finding a builder.


----------



## easilyled (Oct 18, 2012)

Colin (Ganp) is a very talented machinist and a great designer. Best of all, he's from the UK and a real gentleman and nice guy. 

It was very difficult to resist any of his designs or finished lights like the Griffin, many beautiful E-series parts and other ideas like a P60 system.
I haven't seen any posts from him in the last few years, so he may possibly have other commitments or responsibilities that are taking preference now, unfortunately.


----------



## tx101 (Oct 18, 2012)

easilyled said:


> Colin (Ganp) is a very talented machinist and a great designer. Best of all, he's from the UK and a real gentleman and nice guy.
> 
> It was very difficult to resist any of his designs or finished lights like the Griffin, many beautiful E-series parts and other ideas like a P60 system.
> I haven't seen any posts from him in the last few years, so he may possibly have other commitments or responsibilities that are taking preference now, unfortunately.




I could not agree with you more.
I was fortunate to own at one time or another several of his lights which I now regret selling :sigh:


----------

